

Show HN: Fix missing contact photos(identicons) like Github - soggypopsicle
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.davidhampgonsalves.contactidenticons

======
soggypopsicle
My first weekend project that I finished in a weekend. It generates identicons
in the style of Github
([https://github.com/blog/1586-identicons](https://github.com/blog/1586-identicons))
to fill in any missing contact photos.

